# Topics > Related topics > Magazines, journals >  The International Journal of Robotics Research

## Airicist

Website - journals.sagepub.com/home/ijr

youtube.com/ijrrmultimedia

The International Journal of Robotics Research on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

IJARS at ICRA 2015

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> IJARS team attended the ICRA conference in Seattle this May and prepared a video report on their impressions. The video contains footage from the exhibition and opinions of our video lecturers and interviewees on what they thought were this year's conference highlights.

----------

